# Bubba



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Here are some more that just came off the wheel late last week. 

This bait is 10.5 inches long and weighs 6.5 - 7 ounces. The depth range should be in the 15-20 ft range. Maybe we will get some soft water one day and i can actually test it? 

The pics do the baits very little justice, with the many layers of paint. It hard to see in these pictures but the shad baits have two types of scales. On over the top. The second set is much smaller.

Gold and copper foiling is the next challenge.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

a few more colors.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

a few more colors.


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

More more more!

Michael


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow, those are insanely awesome!

jeremy


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Very cool stuff!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nice dude here here silly musky! :T


----------



## Charly (Mar 23, 2009)

You selling these baits ? They look real nice and I really like the depth range your talking about.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Charly said:


> You selling these baits ? They look real nice and I really like the depth range your talking about.


Charly, 

Check your Private Messages.

Jared


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Its been a few month since i posted a few baits. But here is a few more. Hope you guys Like them.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Veary nice work


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Really nice man! Great job on those!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

They look great!


----------



## Classic25 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thats really dedication. They look fantastic. I've got a neighbor making musky lures and its really amazing how much time goes into them. If I were you, I'd hate to have some fish put teeth marks into something looking so nice! Mine would be hanging in the den!


----------



## DanCampbell (Mar 4, 2011)

Great looking baits, I love the gold and white.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

You have come a long way since November,(that is the first time I saw your baits) I think I see alot of John Snow's influence....nice stuff.

Rod


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Thanks guys. Lots of good info on this site. Guys like Snow at Fatfingers push us to keep improving our work! Its great motivation for me.

I will keep posting baits as i make new colors

Jared


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

rjbass said:


> I think I see alot of John Snow's influence....nice stuff.
> 
> Rod


I was thinking the same thing. Great work!


----------

